# Broootal! Han expedientado a una charo de mi curro por comportamiento inapropiado.



## Culozilla (9 Feb 2022)

Hoy me he enterado de una noticia que no esperaba que pudiera pasar en estos días y en este estado. En mi curro han expedientado a una charo.

Trabajo en una multinacional. Pues bien, en la actualidad estamos teletrabajando, pues básicamente nuestras tareas son administrativas.

Resulta que existe un par de sindicatos regentados por charos. Pero Charos nivel supremo, charos, charos.

El caso es que una de ellas nos la han colocado en nuestro proyecto y, como no saben inglés, le damos las tareas más simples, de esa que hasta un mono entrenado podría hacer y aún así las hace mal y tarde.

Pues el tema es el siguiente. Resulta que teníamos que enseñarle a cómo realizar unas cosas del curro, y se le dijo a un compañero danés que le fuera diciendo dónde encontrar los archivos y cómo hacerlos. Todo esto por TEAMS, porque teletrabajamos.

Hace 15 días, el chaval presentó una queja a la jefa porque la charo se pasó los 40 minutos destinados a la formación a sudar de todo y a tirarle la caña al chaval. Pero no de una forma disimulada, no. Los comentarios eran del estilo : “_qué guapo eres y qué bien explicas las cosas, bombón_”; “_claro que sí, rubito_”; “_como para no prestarte atención, cariño_” “_No me mires así que me pones nerviosa_“ “_Ojalá todas las formaciones sean contigo_”

Mi jefa le pidió capturas de pantalla de las conversaciones y lo presentó a RR.HH. Y hoy le han comunicado la sanción. Realmente no sé qué tipo de sanción le han aplicado, si de empleo y sueldo o algo así. Intentaré enterarme. Lo que sí sé es que la sanción es en concepto de comportamiento inapropiado hacia un compañero de trabajo.

Esto solo puede pasar en una multinacional con tías de RR.HH de otros países, porque en cualquier otra empresa nacional, hasta le hubieran reído las gracias.

No creo que la sanción llegue a más, pero si hubiera sido un tío quien soltara todos esos comentarios, estaría en la calle.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Feb 2022)

Pues muy bien hecho


----------



## s4d (9 Feb 2022)

Mañana teneis ahi a Irene Montero preguntandole al danes x q le dan miedo las tetas ....


----------



## Gotthard (9 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hoy me he enterado de una noticia que no esperaba que pudiera pasar en estos días y en este estado. En mi curro han expedientado a una charo.
> 
> Trabajo en una multinacional alemana y mis compañeros de trabajo son en un 90% gente de otros países, al igual que los jefes. De hecho, mi jefa es mexicana.
> 
> ...



Si es en España, al final será el danés el que acaba en la puta calle a la que denuncia a la Charo y esta reacciona.

De todas maneras, sea en España o Alemania dale tiempo a los sindicatos, eso creo que no ha acabado. 

Ella con inventarse que el danés le dijo no se que por telefono de voz y sin testigos ya le busca la ruina al chico aunque el otro tenga todos los chats y grabaciones del planeta sobre ella.


----------



## emerico (9 Feb 2022)

s4d dijo:


> Mañana teneis ahi a Irene Montero preguntandole al danes x q le dan miedo las tetas ....



No te extrañe que la charo esté más planchada que un armario de empotrar.


----------



## Señor Cangrejo (9 Feb 2022)

Pues si es sindicalista de tocarse el higo, igual aprovechan y usan esto para sacarla de en medio. Por muy sindicalista que sea, me da que un tema de acoso puede justificar el despido procedente.


----------



## plakaplaka (9 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hoy me he enterado de una noticia que no esperaba que pudiera pasar en estos días y en este estado. En mi curro han expedientado a una charo.
> 
> Trabajo en una multinacional alemana y mis compañeros de trabajo son en un 90% gente de otros países, al igual que los jefes. De hecho, mi jefa es mexicana.
> 
> ...




Naaaa. Amonestación, y se acabó la historia.
Llega a ser un tío y le hace Évole un especial a la noticia.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Feb 2022)

Bien por el danés .

¿el danés estaba tan bueno o la charo solo quería hacer la subnormala y reirse de él?


----------



## Culozilla (9 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Bien por el danés .
> 
> ¿el danés estaba tan bueno o la charo solo quería hacer la subnormala y reirse de él?




El danés es un chaval de 24 años, rubiasco, ojos claros, pero medio español porque su padre es de aquí. Es bastante normal y con cara de crío, pero para una charo es todo un deseo sexual.


----------



## PEPEYE (9 Feb 2022)

Me pregunto que hubiera pasado si fuera al revés?


----------



## Culozilla (9 Feb 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Naaaa. Amonestación, y se acabó la historia.
> Llega a ser un tío y le hace Évole un especial a la noticia.



Sin duda es lo que pasará.

Hablamos de una charo nivel supremo. La típica que tiene como foto de perfil de empleado a ella con gafas de sol y con su perro-rata de mierda. Pelo frito, 50 años, gorda y que habla a los demás con condesdencia.

Si sigue ahí es porque no la pueden echar. Y, en petit comité, cuando nos la endosaron, nos dijeron que tampoco nos teníamos que preocupar demasiado por ella porque si no está de horas sindicales, está de baja en baja.

Pero cuando está, es molesta, protestona y pide atención exclusiva. La misma que cuando hay reunión de equipo se la pasa mirando al móvil.

Pero es que el resto de las del sindicato son iguales o peores. Hay una de unos 40 años (que aparenta 10 más), que es una choni súper barriobajera. Es un putísimo misterio el por qué es enlace sindical, porque todo el mundo sabe que esa no ha abierto en su puta vida el estatuto de trabajadores y si lo abriera, no entendería una puta palabra porque es una completa analfabeta, de lo que está muy orgullosa.

Y, sí, también hace comentarios fuera de lugar. A mí, en medio en medio de la oficina, cuando vino a repartir panfletos sindicales, me dijo en voz alta: “No me gusta nada que te hayas rapado el pelo, estabas mucho mejor con el pelo largo. Muy muy muy mal”. Esas cosas, si tienes confianza, puede que pasen por broma, pero no es el caso. Pero es que encima eso también me lo soltó en una reunión de TEAMS por otro asunto con todos los jefes en la llamada.


----------



## Culozilla (9 Feb 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me pregunto que hubiera pasado si fuera al revés?



¿De verdad te lo preguntas?


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Feb 2022)

Que le haya soltado esas tonterías a tu compañero es motivo de sobra para ponerla en la puta calle sin miramientos


----------



## Culozilla (9 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que le haya soltado esas tonterías a tu compañero es motivo de sobra para ponerla en la puta calle sin miramientos



100% seguro de que eso no pasará. Te lo digo ya.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> 100% seguro de que eso no pasará. Te lo digo ya.



Pues es alucinante ¿Que respeto por su compañero es ese? Pobre chaval, menudo papelón


----------



## Kabraloka (9 Feb 2022)

el miedo cambia de bando...

verdad ireno?


----------



## Culozilla (9 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues es alucinante ¿Que respeto por su compañero es ese? Pobre chaval, menudo papelón



Tampoco te creas que se ha traumatizado. Es un tío que todo le suda la polla un poco.

Lo que pasa es que le tiene bastante manía a la Charo porque encima muchas cagadas de ella se las ha tenido que comer él. Si mañana está la charo, con ignorarla tiene bastante. Total, trabajamos desde casa y no tiene que verle el careto de oler mierda para nada.

Si hizo la queja es porque le tocaría los huevos que la otra le estuviera vacilando durante 40 minutos.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Tampoco te creas que se ha traumatizado. Es un tío que le suda la polla un poco. Lo que pasa es que le tiene bastante manía a la Charo porque encima muchas cagadas de ella se las ha tenido que comer él. Si mañana está la charo, con ignorarla tiene bastante. Total, trabajamos desde casa y no tiene que verle el careto de oler mierda para nada.



No, me figuro que no. Habrá pensado sencillamente que la tía es gilipollas. Pero joder, tener gente así en un equipo de trabajo te tiene que poner de los nervios. Es que no te dejan trabajar con sus chorradas


----------



## Mekawen (9 Feb 2022)

Bueno, pero follaron o no???


----------



## Funcional (9 Feb 2022)

Nutre que la de recursos humanos sea tambien tía y lejos de solidarizarse es la que le ha metido el,paquete. A estas tiparracas charos feminazis y sindicalistas lo que les hace falta es caña por parte de mujeres que se toman su trabajo en serio.


----------



## Culozilla (9 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, me figuro que no. Habrá pensado sencillamente que la tía es gilipollas. Pero joder, tener gente así en un equipo de trabajo te tiene que poner de los nervios. Es que no te dejan trabajar con sus chorradas



En realidad, seguro que quien le dijo que lo reportara, fue su novia. Fuera del trabajo me llevo muy bien con ellos dos y sé que ella es un poco bullera en esas cosas XD




Funcional dijo:


> Nutre que la de recursos humanos sea tambien tía y lejos de solidarizarse es la que le ha metido el,paquete. A estas tiparracas charos feminazis y sindicalistas lo que les hace falta es caña por parte de mujeres que se toman su trabajo en serio.



No, claro. Solidaridad cero. Especialmente por dos motivos:

1 . La jefa de RR.HH es una gabacha de la que sospechamos que en realidad es un robot.
2. Para las charos sindicalistas, todo cargo en la empresa es el enemigo con el que están enfrentadas.




Aotearoa dijo:


> Lo de que os la 'endosaron' me recordó que, en un sitio donde trabajé, a una charo rebotada de un puesto que se amortizó o algo así y que tenía que seguir en la empresa respaldada por un enchufe trifásico, pues el caso es que querían 'endosarla' al Dpto. de CONTABILIDAD y el responsable le dijo al que llamó por teléfono para comunicar la buena nueva, tal cual, que si no enviaban a alguien que trabajara que trajeran un jarrón.
> 
> Eran otros tiempos.



Los Charoenchufes siguen muy presentes a día de hoy. En el caso de mi empresa, es el director de sede el que las ha ido repartiendo por los diferentes proyectos para tenerlas entretenidas. Quejarnos es total y absolutamente inútil.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> En realidad, seguro que quien le dijo que lo reportara, fue su novia. Fuera del trabajo me llevo muy bien con ellos dos y sé que ella es un poco bullera en esas cosas XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues hizo bien. Es una falta total y absoluta de respeto hacia un compañero de trabajo


----------



## Arretranco_70 (9 Feb 2022)

Ese tipo de trabajador relativamente joven pero desubicado ya totalmente se da muchísimo en la pública. Particularmente cuando el trabajador se especializa en algo. Se dan cursos de mierda (que valen un pastón y alguien se lo lleva crudo) y el trabajador sigue exactamente igual que al año de ingresar en la empresa/admón. Pasan los años sin darte cuenta y .....

Y a nivel personal sospecho que pasa un poco igual. Las charos esas, aunque seguramente no se priven de estar a la última del sálvame o las políticas de Ireno, la normativa "moderna" no va con ellas... ¿dónde se ha visto que un hombre denuncie por ser piropeado?

Tengo una mala noticia, Culozilla: cuando estés en otra empresa, o en la puta calle, la gorda del pelo frito seguirá en su puesto sin enterarse de una mierda y sentando cátedra sobre la empresa ya que ellas son muuuuy veteranas. Y hablarán de ti y gente como tú, como si fuerais chiquillos que se fueron porque no supieron adaptarse. Y en el fondo, no les falta razón.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Feb 2022)

Esta es la ventaja de empresas multinacionales frente a empresas españolas, están por trabajo y por eficiencia, no para perder el tiempo en chorradas Chariles, y no les tiembla el pulso a la hora de darles una patada en el culo.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Feb 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Nutre que la de recursos humanos sea tambien tía y lejos de solidarizarse es la que le ha metido el,paquete. *A estas tiparracas charos feminazis y sindicalistas lo que les hace falta es caña por parte de mujeres que se toman su trabajo en serio.*



Estas son las que terminan jodiendo las empresas, las pudren desde dentro, o se libran de ellas, o la empresa se va al garete; conozco casos concretos, recuerdo una en el que tuvo que venir un alto directivo de la multinacional, desde la sede en el quinto coño, a cantarle la caña a la Charo y bajarle los humos.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Feb 2022)

Las Charos son a la Productividad lo que el Colesterol a la salud Cardiovascular.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Feb 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me pregunto que hubiera pasado si fuera al revés?



Habría abierto hoy el Telediarreo de Gangrena3.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues muy bien hecho



De eso nada, de ser hombre estaría en la calle, así que muy mal hecho.


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> pero si hubiera sido un tío quien soltara todos esos comentarios, estaría en la calle.



Y espérate que no estuviera denunciado por lo penal


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> De eso nada, de ser hombre estaría en la calle, así que muy mal hecho.



Te parece mal que el tío informe a su jefe cuando su compañera de trabajo se comporta como una oligofrénica funcional, le toma por el pito de un sereno y le impide hacer su trabajo?


----------



## Gorrión (9 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te parece mal que el tío informe a su jefe cuando su compañera de trabajo se comporta como una oligofrénica funcional, le toma por el pito de un sereno y le impide hacer su trabajo?



Me parece mal el poco castigo que va recibir por ser mujer, cuando debería estar en la calle.


----------



## Genomito (9 Feb 2022)

Ése es el motivo por el cual no he vuelto a contratar a éstos infraseres.
No tengo ni una sola mujer. No tengo ni un solo problema entre el personal desde hace años. Ni una sola queja. En los últimos 10 años sólo tuve una baja de uno que acabó en la UCI por un accidente de moto y otro con cáncer terminal.
En una ocasión, una protocharo que me mandaron en prácticas curriculares para el ejercicio de la abogacía, me preguntó ¿cómo es que no tienen ninguna mujer?, y va uno y suelta: es que aquí hay mucho de Vox. No volvió. Cuando mandaron la evaluación de la Facultad, le puse un 4. 
No me mandaron a más.


----------



## Chortina Premium (9 Feb 2022)

Ja, ja, ja.... La Charo quería rabo rubito


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Feb 2022)

Tu colega el rubito summer no sabe lo que ha hecho,

que se prepare para la furia charil,
la Charo se inventará miles de chismes, pondrá a la mexica y la gabacha de su parte, y lanzará unos cuantos ehhh ehhh,

es mejor que tu colega le pida perdón inmediatamente y le proponga un trío junto a tí, la Pelofrito estará encantada de la doble penetración,
hay que calmar a la bestia,

es un consejo, vuestro trabajo está en peligro.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Feb 2022)

si fuera al reves y esas frases se las hubiera dicho el tio a la charo gorda esa :
en estos mismos momentos que nos estas contando el asunto , el tio estaria en la carcel en una celda con escoria de verdad
pero como la agresora es ella pues jijijiji


----------



## asakopako (10 Feb 2022)

TLDR pero ya o bombonas en los tochos


----------



## manottas (10 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hoy me he enterado de una noticia que no esperaba que pudiera pasar en estos días y en este estado. En mi curro han expedientado a una charo.
> 
> Trabajo en una multinacional alemana y mis compañeros de trabajo son en un 90% gente de otros países, al igual que los jefes. De hecho, mi jefa es mexicana.
> 
> ...



Si hubiera sido un tio el acosador estaba despedido "ipso facto" y denunciado


----------



## rondo (10 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Sin duda es lo que pasará.
> 
> Hablamos de una charo nivel supremo. La típica que tiene como foto de perfil de empleado a ella con gafas de sol y con su perro-rata de mierda. Pelo frito, 50 años, gorda y que habla a los demás con condesdencia.
> 
> ...



Y porque no la pueden echar?


----------



## rondo (10 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿De verdad te lo preguntas?



Yo creo que es una pregunta retorica


----------



## rondo (10 Feb 2022)

Para que luego digan que las mujeres no acosan


----------



## rondo (10 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, me figuro que no. Habrá pensado sencillamente que la tía es gilipollas. Pero joder, tener gente así en un equipo de trabajo te tiene que poner de los nervios. Es que no te dejan trabajar con sus chorradas



Eso es acoso sexual


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Feb 2022)

Ella es una charo y tu un maruijón de mucho cuidado. 
No has dado una chapa con el chascarrilo..


----------



## ashe (10 Feb 2022)

No contratar mujeres = problema solucionado, y en caso de meter con calzador a una mujer por las cuotas jugar con la temporalidad así como hacer que trabaje lo menos posible para cobrar menos y que menos incordie


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Feb 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Eso es acoso sexual



Lo es


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Me parece mal el poco castigo que va recibir por ser mujer, cuando debería estar en la calle.



Ese puesto podría tenerlo una persona que funcione, en cambio tienen a esa tarada.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (10 Feb 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> *En una ocasión, una protocharo que me mandaron en prácticas curriculares para el ejercicio de la abogacía, me preguntó ¿cómo es que no tienen ninguna mujer?, y va uno y suelta: es que aquí hay mucho de Vox. No volvió. Cuando mandaron la evaluación de la Facultad, le puse un 4.
> No me mandaron a más.*



Es hustec El Puto Amo, que lo sepa . En serio, le admiro. Saludos.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Feb 2022)

Puta Charo. Fijo que además será una puta podeguarra hija de puta.


----------



## lacuentaatras (10 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hoy me he enterado de una noticia que no esperaba que pudiera pasar en estos días y en este estado. En mi curro han expedientado a una charo.
> 
> Trabajo en una multinacional alemana y mis compañeros de trabajo son en un 90% gente de otros países, al igual que los jefes. De hecho, mi jefa es mexicana.
> 
> ...



Para mi archivo personal y dato importantisimo....

NACIONALIDAD de las charo acusada y de las jefillas sindicalistas..........


La sóla especulación me provoca orgasmos....


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (10 Feb 2022)

Nacionalidad de la charo?


----------



## brent (10 Feb 2022)

Tu compañero acabara en la calle, tiempo al tiempo


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Feb 2022)

Si tuviesen que echar a toda la que tiene comportamiento inadecuado, qué poquitas habría calentando la silla.

Y lo que han dicho arriba, que no le dé por el muchacho, que la guardan más que los gitanos, que ya es poner el listón algo.


----------



## shur 1 (10 Feb 2022)

Oye cielo pásale el wasap del rubito danés a @eL PERRO que es su tipo


----------



## kogi_kabuto (10 Feb 2022)

Han topado con un Nórdico lo tiene cruso tu amiga. Yo trabajo en una empresa Sueca y poca broma con estos.


----------



## shur 1 (10 Feb 2022)

Las mujeres de una manera u otra se hacen las jefas de todo lugar donde estén.

O se hacen jefas directas o manejan a los jefes pero siempre mandan ellas. Y al betazo irrelevante que les caiga mal lo crucifican.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Feb 2022)

Decidle al bueno de @Culozilla que por favor me saque del ignore, que aquello fue un malentendido.


----------



## kicorv (10 Feb 2022)

Sudando de todo. Qué puto asco.


----------



## Guano For Life (10 Feb 2022)

Llego a tener una empresa de ese tipo y le meto fuego a la empresa antes de tener charos hezpañordas en plantilla


----------



## Saco de papas (10 Feb 2022)

Si es al revés, el chaval estaría de provisional dos años por violación telepática.


----------



## CANCERVERO (10 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Sin duda es lo que pasará.
> 
> Hablamos de una charo nivel supremo. La típica que tiene como foto de perfil de empleado a ella con gafas de sol y con su perro-rata de mierda. Pelo frito, 50 años, gorda y que habla a los demás con condesdencia.
> 
> ...



En españa es imposible encontrar Polonio, pero en los detectores de humo antiguos hay algo que bien pulverizado deberia de funcionar. 
Perdón por cambiar de tema, estoy bajo los efectos de la Ayahuasca.


----------



## Volvitо (10 Feb 2022)

Me parece discriminatoria y poco inclusiva la actitud del tío, por tanto la medida disciplinaria está fuera de lugar.

El danés habría reaccionado de forma muy diferente si la chаro hubiese sido ésta:


----------



## NIKK (10 Feb 2022)

Pues fácilmente podría ir a la puta calle con una mano delante y otra detrás; depende el juez que te toque.


----------



## DarkNight (10 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hoy me he enterado de una noticia que no esperaba que pudiera pasar en estos días y en este estado. En mi curro han expedientado a una charo.
> 
> Trabajo en una multinacional alemana y mis compañeros de trabajo son en un 90% gente de otros países, al igual que los jefes. De hecho, mi jefa es mexicana.
> 
> ...



Era Demi Moore y Michael Douglas en versión Charo. Ya sabemos que a esta mierda de mujeres actuales, les van los yogurines y los negros Netflix


----------



## rondo (10 Feb 2022)

Parásitos sois los ñinos,gordos que no salís de la habitación de mami,os deberían extrrminar


----------



## Culozilla (10 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tu colega el rubito summer no sabe lo que ha hecho,
> 
> que se prepare para la furia charil,
> la Charo se inventará miles de chismes, pondrá a la mexica y la gabacha de su parte, y lanzará unos cuantos ehhh ehhh,
> ...




Ni hablar, las dos odian a la charo. Eso no ocurrirá-


----------



## Culozilla (10 Feb 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> Para mi archivo personal y dato importantisimo....
> 
> NACIONALIDAD de las charo acusada y de las jefillas sindicalistas..........
> 
> ...




Española, por supuesto.


----------



## joeljoan (10 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hoy me he enterado de una noticia que no esperaba que pudiera pasar en estos días y en este estado. En mi curro han expedientado a una charo.
> 
> Trabajo en una multinacional. Pues bien, en la actualidad estamos teletrabajando, pues básicamente nuestras tareas son administrativas.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja......en un hospital público de Bcn han expedientado a una enfermera lesbiana porque la pillaron varias veces a escondidas dandose el lote con una paciente.... jajajaja


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> “_qué guapo eres y qué bien explicas las cosas, bombón_”; “_claro que sí, rubito_”; “_como para no prestarte atención, cariño_” “_No me mires así que me pones nerviosa_“ “_Ojalá todas las formaciones sean contigo_”



Jajaja que cabron, son charismo puro.


----------



## PORRON (10 Feb 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Ése es el motivo por el cual no he vuelto a contratar a éstos infraseres.
> No tengo ni una sola mujer. No tengo ni un solo problema entre el personal desde hace años. Ni una sola queja. En los últimos 10 años sólo tuve una baja de uno que acabó en la UCI por un accidente de moto y otro con cáncer terminal.
> En una ocasión, una protocharo que me mandaron en prácticas curriculares para el ejercicio de la abogacía, me preguntó ¿cómo es que no tienen ninguna mujer?, y va uno y suelta: es que aquí hay mucho de Vox. No volvió. Cuando mandaron la evaluación de la Facultad, le puse un 4.
> No me mandaron a más.


----------



## Culozilla (12 Feb 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN:*

Fue una amonestación verbal. Al final ha quedado en absolutamente nada. 

Teníais razón aquellos que vaticinaron que saldría de rositas. Hija de la gran…

Lo dicho: las charos son seres intocables. Puta vida.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN:*
> 
> Fue una amonestación verbal. Al final ha quedado en absolutamente nada.
> 
> ...



Ahora se está cociendo la gran venganza de la Charo,

yo estaría bastante preocupado.


----------



## Culozilla (13 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ahora se está cociendo la gran venganza de la Charo,
> 
> yo estaría bastante preocupado.



No creo que haga nada. Se pillará una baja de un par o tres de meses y arreando.


----------

